# Yabba Creek, Imbil, Qld



## Greaper (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi all,

Looking at doing a Camping Trip with the youngest daughter just before Xmas and stumbled across this campground http://www.ircamping.com.au/ .The creek (Yabba Ck) running alongside the campground looks quite inviting but no idea what the fishing would be like or how far you could travel in either direction. Anyone on here been or know of anyone who has had a fish in this area? Any feedback would be appreciated.

Cheers

Darren


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Yabba Creek runs out of Borumba dam, that dam regularly overflows, it might be right now. So species that could be encountered would be Saratoga, Bass, Yellowbelly and Mary River Cod. Mary River Cod are totally protected too. This creek runs into the Mary river system down stream. Certainly I nice spot to camp and looks like a good little fishing hole.

Cheers


----------



## Greaper (Jun 4, 2008)

Cheers for the info Sel. This will be our fish real attempt at freshwater fishing, any pointers?

Anyone else got something to add?


----------



## fongss (Aug 15, 2010)

i camp at the deer park regularly...my kids totally love it and i quite like it too 8)

i have had zero luck in the creek, sorry...being honest...and i've put effort in

it is full eels if u chose target them

howeva

it is great fun kayak , especially for kids....i'll have check rules on posting pics here but i have several of my kids and friends having there first kayak expernce there 8) 8) 8) 8)

the dam is the go for fishing...bass only now...there is a bait and tackle shop in inbill itself

the guy there will really help u out

note u need a freshwater permit....but it there...free advice ;-)


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Here's a report on the creek from a member here, viewtopic.php?f=17&t=34194&start=0
If you do a google search on"Yabba creek fishing" you will find a similar report on KFDU.

There is a few campgrounds along this creek, the one in town, the Deer Farm and the one below the wall of Borumba Dam on the creek.

As far as tips, use the search function on this site, heaps of info here.

Cheers


----------



## Greaper (Jun 4, 2008)

Cheers for the replies guys!

Found a few other threads to have a look at, should keep me busy for a while...



Darren


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Gday mate i camped at the deer farm last year and caught a few bass and a silver perch in the river,the creek there is pretty skinny with a lot of gravel runs(rapids),if i go back i will camp in town for sure as it looks a lot nicer and the river is more user friendly.
Clarkey


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

I fish there a fair bit, and with the amount of water overflowing from Borumba I'll be giving both the dam and creek a miss for at least the next month. But once it settles, there will be a whole new creek for me to explore and all my favourite spots will be gone, and have to discover new ones.


----------

